# June 11th M&M



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

well it didnt work out to well last race day so back to 5min qual and 6min mains. had some computer issues during registration and had to redo them twice!! hopefully that wont happen this weekend, track will be dry for the most part except for dust watering. its just too hot and dry outside and the track sucks up the water as fast as i can get it on.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I should be there


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

I should be there. Theres also a swagger race at vertigo and RC Pro in LA on sat. Might be a lighter turnout? Doesnt matter to me.


----------



## BIG DOE (Aug 25, 2010)

U can count me in! Light crowd, dry track, doesn't matter I'll be there.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I'd rather a low turnout


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

same here!


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

I'll be there SC and 4wd. 

Does anyone know what a safe temp range is on the Tekin RS? Or should I not worry as long as its not thermaling on me.


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

I will be at rc pro 
Got some new thing to try on my 10 scale but will have to wait


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

LowBlueRanger said:


> I'll be there SC and 4wd.
> 
> Does anyone know what a safe temp range is on the Tekin RS? Or should I not worry as long as its not thermaling on me.


it will thermal at 160* you shouldn't be anywhere near that.


----------



## collidb (Dec 31, 2009)

Jones may be back this week and he thinks that he has that 4wd buggy running good but I don't think it will be good enough. I know TQ of the 4wd buggy last race out did not run which allowed me to take the race but I did that with a jacked up diff. I know yall heard the clatter coming from my car. I got that issue taken care of and it's going to be on Saturday. Bring it on all 4wd buggies and oh yeah let's not forget that killer SC. BRING IT ON!


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

you are going to need more than a fixed dif to beat me this weekend in 4w!! and i also put my SC back together(your old one)!! so ITS ON!!


----------



## collidb (Dec 31, 2009)

Marcus we already talked about lap times for the 4wd buggy. You are about .4 seconds slower. Unless you plan on running under 24.00 seconds you may want to forget about that win. Get some practice and then come talk to me.


----------



## collidb (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh yeah and you can forget about that SC race also! The Durango will stay on rails.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

HAHA thats what Chris said the last time i raced SC, and we know how that turned out!


----------



## collidb (Dec 31, 2009)

Mantisworx said:


> HAHA thats what Chris said the last time i raced SC, and we know how that turned out!


No I don't.........refresh my memory. Oh Chris must have broke something.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

in buggy i believe you went 24.5 i went 24.4 you only ran a best laptime of 25.4 in your main so your already waaaaay behind the ball. Chris did not break, the durango just couldnt hang wit da hyper, i tq'd and won! SOOOO young grasshopper it is you that may need to get some practice in before the weekend, i will be there friday if you need some pointers LOL!!


----------



## jelias (Sep 7, 2004)

Hey guys, can a Tekin RS speedo be run without the capacitor that gets soldered between the positive and negative terminals?

I'm ready to run my 4WD this Saturday but as I was replacing a broken diff cover I noticed that the capacitor on my Tekin RS was missing. 

Being that it's Wednesday, there's no way for me to order one and have it delivered by Friday so I need to know if I can/should run it without it if M&M doesn't stock them.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

i wouldnt run it, i have an extra one and will bring it saturday


----------



## Notoriousjje (Jun 8, 2011)

Mantisworx said:


> well it didnt work out to well last race day so back to 5min qual and 6min mains. had some computer issues during registration and had to redo them twice!! hopefully that wont happen this weekend, track will be dry for the most part except for dust watering. its just too hot and dry outside and the track sucks up the water as fast as i can get it on.


With all due respect man, it wasn't the length of the qualifiers or the mains that made last week take so long. It was the computer having to check everyone before each run, the nonchalance with the upkeep of starting each round, the start time, the two 35 minute practice sessions we had, and we didn't have marshals out when we needed them.

I think these contributed to the length of the program much more than the length of the qualifiers or the mains did.

Jeronimo


----------



## CJspeed (Mar 21, 2011)

How did I get thrown into this? No, the Durango didn't break, I was just still in the learning stages. The truck was new, just like the day. Don't expect a "W" this time. Bring that Hyper and some spare parts, and I'll bring my Durango, a can of whoop-*** and a can opener. Come get you some! ;-)


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

alot of the "nonchalance" stemmed form trying to keep the track wet for every qualifier. the computer only had to check the first round not the second and that happened because the computer crashed during registration twice so instead of me hand entering everyones transponders(9 freakin numbers!!) number i decided to "check them in" as it left less margin for error since i was trying to hurry up. that was also the biggest crowd as of yet (entry wise) so yes you are right and wrong at the same time because you did not have all of the information on what really happened. i use a MAC for the races and it is running on a phantom windows application so it really does not like it and it does weird things. the last Race that Danny ran he used his laptop and the information does not transfer over so the next race should go smoother as i should only have to enter just the new people that havent been there within the last two races. the only reason i had the two longer practice sessions is because at the last minute i decided to not have three qualifiers and that gave us extra time we still finished within 15minutes of our normal race time so it didnt matter. started at 12:20 ended at 6:45 just about the same as every race.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

CJspeed said:


> How did I get thrown into this? No, the Durango didn't break, I was just still in the learning stages. The truck was new, just like the day. Don't expect a "W" this time. Bring that Hyper and some spare parts, and I'll bring my Durango, a can of whoop-*** and a can opener. Come get you some! ;-)


how cute, the Rango bro's talkin smack!! LUV it!! that was only my second race with the hyper! i will be in the learning stages of some new shocks but im not using that for an excuse HEHEHEHE:biggrin: Oh and the rotor came apart on my 4.5 (only happens to me) so this *** whoopin will be via a slow 5.5HV!
remember i beat you last time out so technically you need to come and get it!!


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

You guys crack me up! I want to come watch this!


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

its going to be funny!


----------



## CJspeed (Mar 21, 2011)

PS. Bring that meat grinder on wheels too.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

CJspeed said:


> PS. Bring that meat grinder on wheels too.


lol


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

CJspeed said:


> PS. Bring that meat grinder on wheels too.


i will , its the same meat grinder that outqualified you last time out, its even louder now so you can hear me when i come up to put you a lap down!!!:biggrin: LOL!!


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

this is whats going to happen to Chris and Brent saturday:
http://www.youtube.com/user/Mantisworx?feature=mhum

Marcus's first day of TKD!!! halarious


----------



## collidb (Dec 31, 2009)

CJspeed said:


> PS. Bring that meat grinder on wheels too.


That is funny!


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Brent hit me up when you get a chance.


----------



## collidb (Dec 31, 2009)

Mantisworx said:


> in buggy i believe you went 24.5 i went 24.4 you only ran a best laptime of 25.4 in your main so your already waaaaay behind the ball. Chris did not break, the durango just couldnt hang wit da hyper, i tq'd and won! SOOOO young grasshopper it is you that may need to get some practice in before the weekend, i will be there friday if you need some pointers LOL!!


Marcus that 24.5 was on the broke diff.....remember same day of the 25.4 final. You saw the My Laps time of a good diff run the day before. So get yo business below 24 and try to catch up to me.


----------



## collidb (Dec 31, 2009)

You cannot put new shocks on a Yugo and expect to win a CORR race. Durango: A SERIOUS racing machine!


----------



## collidb (Dec 31, 2009)

Mantisworx said:


> Brent hit me up when you get a chance.


I don't have your #. Call me 832-278-9805


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

collidb said:


> Marcus that 24.5 was on the broke diff.....remember same day of the 25.4 final. You saw the My Laps time of a good diff run the day before. So get yo business below 24 and try to catch up to me.


why do i need to be below 24? you havent run faster than a 24.5 ever! i ran a 24.4 with bad gas and a bent camshaft!! i havent been beat by anything except a Jammin and a hyper as of yet and it wont happen this weekend! my YUGO (your old yugo) is gonna put you at least one lap down in the main:biggrin: you know your gonna choke under pressure!!! luck is on your side though, my tires will not be in by tomorrow so im gonna have to run calipers:headknock
looks like your teammate may not be able to make it saturday so you two cant gang up on the hypers!


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

Another fun day at M&M, the computer fouling up just made things even more fun. If it weren't for all those durangos breaking down, we could of been done about an hour earlier. lol


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

HAHAHA im glad you said it instead of me! i out qualified both of them in buggy and SC and i also got quickest laptimes by more than a second in buggy (23.8) and almost a full second in SC (24.6) i could not run the mains due to having to run the races but it would not have mattered i would have dusted them anyway!! congrats to Nick for the win in ebuggy and 4w mod. congrats to Chris Jones for the win in SC. my SC outqualified both of the durango 4w buggies by 4 seconds! i guess the new shocks on the meat grinding Yugo worked out pretty good! rematch this friday at mikes! let the trash talking continue!! i hope the duango bro's bring it this friday because the left it at home today!!
jeronimo stepped it up today also as well as Jose (who actually Tq'd 4w buggy by .003). Jason Christie got second in SC and ebuggy making the SC10 look good! i had fun today the small crowd was more manageable for me, my black laptop did not like the texas heat , kept overheating and shutting down.


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

Maybe put a small fan next to it, or buy one of those cooling trays they sell for laptops?

Those guys are great drivers, but I like giving them a hard time when I get a chance. Its all in good fun. I think the good ole slash needs a quick re build. I havent touched it in about 3 race days.


----------



## collidb (Dec 31, 2009)

LowBlueRanger said:


> Another fun day at M&M, the computer fouling up just made things even more fun. If it weren't for all those durangos breaking down, we could of been done about an hour earlier. lol


Yeah, all the break downs and still take the wins.


----------



## collidb (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey Jason, what motor is that from Castle, the 5700kv or the 6900kv?


----------



## collidb (Dec 31, 2009)

LowBlueRanger said:


> Maybe put a small fan next to it, or buy one of those cooling trays they sell for laptops?
> 
> Those guys are great drivers, but I like giving them a hard time when I get a chance. Its all in good fun. I think the good ole slash needs a quick re build. I havent touched it in about 3 race days.


You drive a Slash? WOW! you make that thing look GOOD!


----------



## collidb (Dec 31, 2009)

LowBlueRanger said:


> Another fun day at M&M, the computer fouling up just made things even more fun. If it weren't for all those durangos breaking down, we could of been done about an hour earlier. lol


Yeah that is funny.


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

collidb said:


> You drive a Slash? WOW! you make that thing look GOOD!


Yeah, it may not bring home the gold, but it does me just fine. As long as I dont come in last, and it stays together, I call it a good day. I thought about getting something new designed more towards racing, but I'll have just as much fun either way. Plus the slash takes a good beating, it has been through about 2 months of racing at M&M only needing a pinion change.

I think I had more fun during those SC qualifiers, the Guff and myself were seperated by tenths the whole time.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

that was an awesome race! Fun to watch the battle


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Marcus, bring an extra cooling fan for the LP and keep it out of the direct sunlight. May help. Hate I missed it but, the wife's car was acting up so I couldn't go play with her car on the fritz.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I had noticed my motor had been getting weaker and weaker the last few races and my battery packs kept dumping (new 5000mah) so I knew I had a problem somewhere. That last race the truck was moving slower and slower and when the battery dumped (again) the motor was 216 deg when I pulled it off.

Time for a new motor.


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

I have been running the Castle sidewinder SCT system with good luck. At 100 bucks you cant go wrong. The ESC runs a little hot, but it comes with a fan for the motor I took apart and used it for the ESC. The motor likes to be geared a tooth or 2 higher than the vxl and is a little more powerful.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

I have the luck of a shift worker always working.While everyone else has fun its going to work out one of these days. I have a new Losi SCET ready to go just need time off to play.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

LowBlueRanger said:


> Yeah, it may not bring home the gold, but it does me just fine. As long as I dont come in last, and it stays together, I call it a good day. I thought about getting something new designed more towards racing, but I'll have just as much fun either way. Plus the slash takes a good beating, it has been through about 2 months of racing at M&M only needing a pinion change.
> 
> I think I had more fun during those SC qualifiers, the Guff and myself were seperated by tenths the whole time.


Its not the gold its the fun of it all


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

Bigj said:


> Its not the gold its the fun of it all


Yuppers


----------



## BIG DOE (Aug 25, 2010)

The light crowd didn't stop us from having a great race at M&M. The heats and mains came around so quick. You race, marshall, then race again haha that was kinda cool. My ESC thermaled on me for the first time since I've had it, but thanks to Jason for giving me a fan and that problem was solved.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

I been playing with RC cars a while spend lots of money on it and I have never won a race.The bad part is I dont care cause it's FUN and it makes me drink more .


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Good time racing guys! The computer crashed, oh well. It was still a good time. Looking forward to the next race.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Nick.....bring your arse out to Mike's this weekend!!


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Nick.....bring your arse out to Mike's this weekend!!


Im trying! lol. I should be able to race Saturday.


----------

